
Let's design and deploy an open source ventilator to prevent COVID19 deaths - syllable_studio
https://hackaday.com/2020/03/12/ultimate-medical-hackathon-how-fast-can-we-design-and-deploy-an-open-source-ventilator/
======
syllable_studio
From a quick search, here are similar discussions:

[https://www.instructables.com/id/The-Pandemic-
Ventilator/](https://www.instructables.com/id/The-Pandemic-Ventilator/) which
links to: [https://panvent.blogspot.com/](https://panvent.blogspot.com/)

[https://www.projectopenair.org/](https://www.projectopenair.org/)

[https://github.com/jcl5m1/ventilator](https://github.com/jcl5m1/ventilator)
HN discussion -->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22599415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22599415)

Learning about Ventilators:
[https://medlineplus.gov/ency/patientinstructions/000458.htm](https://medlineplus.gov/ency/patientinstructions/000458.htm)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/fgmsrh/open_sourc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/medicine/comments/fgmsrh/open_source_crowd_sourced_medical_ventilator/)

------
syllable_studio
As I understand it, many COVID19 deaths could be prevented if cities didn't
run out of ventilators. What open-source good-enough version can we mass-
produce in a hurry?

This isn't my project. But I was thinking along similar lines, found this on
the web, and now I want to find a way to contribute. I'm posting this here on
HN to add our collective brain power to the cause.

I'm looking now to see what other similar projects are out there. I can help
build a better web-presence for the project if it's helpful. (My agency:
[https://www.syllablehq.com/](https://www.syllablehq.com/))

